
Full lockdown policies in Europe have no evident impact on Covid-19 epidemic [pdf] - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.24.20078717v1.full.pdf
======
Claudus
I hope we start seeing more analysis with better data and use it to modify our
response. It seems like everyone is throwing out their opinions on what should
be done, most relying on instinct, fear or unfounded optimism.

It seems like a uniform consensus response inhibits useful data. In the face
of the unknown, comparing different responses seems like it would provide a
better result in the long run.

------
1cvmask
Then will all the countries in Europe follow the Swedish model?

~~~
Arnt
The model where a government politely asks cinema owners to close, with no
force of law, and the cinema owners close? I don't see it happening _exactly_
like that were I live at least.

